# pet shop pets...



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i am soo against getting a pet from a pet shop because the trouble i have had with pet shop pets in the past... but today i actually fell inlove with a lil white syrian girl in the small petshop in town... and i cant decide weather to just get her or not... she was adorable... came up to the glass and put her ikkle paw on my finger and was all like "take me homeee" :flrt:

i didnt want to walk away but decided to sleep on it weigh up the pros and cons... and try and talk my parents into letting me get her...

who thinks i should go 4 it?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i think small pet shops are alot better than the bigger chains ie pets4homes


----------



## xxmykyxx (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree with the above, if it's smaller they're more in it for the animals and less the money or popularity (just my opinion)

I'd say get it and then get it checked over :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have just been bought a female Syrian from a small pet shop as she looked pregnant and was in with 2 other hamsters(1 male,1female). Yesterday she gave birth to a litter so at least these will be found good private homes when they are old enough


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awh, she was in a cage on her own. and i know that pet shop always seem to be really good... i dont know what it was about her but out of all the hammies there i was drawn to her and she really stood out and was all like "pick mee" hehe... think i may have to try and talk mum and dad into letting me get her... she seemed really friendly too, down the side of the glass door there is a teeny little gap and she was licking at my finger ^_^


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

You can't tar all shops with the same brush. If it looks like a decent shop, buy the hammie. :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> You can't tar all shops with the same brush. If it looks like a decent shop, buy the hammie. :2thumb:


im not as such... i just had a really bad time with a petshop once which has made me so sooo wary i got a pair of robos and they only lived for a few months and i was devistated!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

During my life Ive had a few petshop bought animals and they have all lived long and happy lives. If your mum will let you then I would say go and get her:2thumb:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Jacs said:


> im not as such... i just had a really bad time with a petshop once which has made me so sooo wary i got a pair of robos and they only lived for a few months and i was devistated!


Aye I think we've all had problems with pet shops unfortunately, but there are good ones out there. To be honest if you've fallen in love with this hammie then you should get it. Support the smaller shops, not the massive chains.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> During my life Ive had a few petshop bought animals and they have all lived long and happy lives. If your mum will let you then I would say go and get her:2thumb:


hehe my mums not the problem its my dad thats a grump! but ill wait till morning when he isnt pissed and majorly grumpy and see what i can do... to be honest i was REALLY tempted 2 just get her and bring her home:whistling2: but knowing my dad he would make me get rid of all my pets if i did that :bash:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

and on that note... anyone fancy linking me to some good syrian hamster cages?

i have owned almost every type of hamster but never a syrian :O hehe


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Any pet shop that sells animals is in it to make money. Most get their animals from rodent farms which keep the animals in horiffic condition where they are bred repeatedly, and the ones that don't come from irresponsible breeders who obviously don't care about what happens to the animals they have bred who claim to be responsible breeders - but how can they be if they have no information about what happens to their lines?
I personally don't shop in any pethop that sells animals as I don't want to fund cruelty and pain.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

All of my rabbits have originated from a pet shop some way or another. And the oldest so far is 3 come June. However, though they came from a pet shop, I know the people who bred at least 4 of them, and 1 which passed away (she hurt her teeth got an abscess and just didn't fight the infection).

One of my local pet shops is really nice, they're informative, and I often see them giving factual advice as well as experienced advice. I know the college they went to and a bit about how they've worked their way up together into getting their own petshop. They do it for the love of animals and the guy breeds spaniels and dwarf lops (where I got my Flopsi) and keeps his pets in very good conditions and spoils them rotten. 

Now I've see some of the video's of the larger popular stores, and where their pets come from and it makes me sick. But without lil pet shops like the one near me where would the animals come from for the average person?

Talk to the people, if it seems like they know what they're on about and talk in a rather 'affectionate' manner, then go for it. 

By the sounds of it you're hammy chose you, same way my Dawn and Flopsi chose me, they came up to me and actually kissed my fingers. :flrt:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

MistressSadako said:


> Any pet shop that sells animals is in it to make money.


A bit of a bold statement to make, the pet shop mentioned in above post breeds most of his animals as a hobby and is aiming to breed showable rabbits to take to shows. They also get other people dumping pets on them but get the rest of the stock from breeders they trust. 

It's the large pet stores that tend to get their stock from backyard breeders. As they tend to be in it to make as much interest as possible to pay wages etc. while these small time pet shops tend to be run by the people themselves.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Raych said:


> All of my rabbits have originated from a pet shop some way or another. And the oldest so far is 3 come June. However, though they came from a pet shop, I know the people who bred at least 4 of them, and 1 which passed away (she hurt her teeth got an abscess and just didn't fight the infection).
> 
> One of my local pet shops is really nice, they're informative, and I often see them giving factual advice as well as experienced advice. I know the college they went to and a bit about how they've worked their way up together into getting their own petshop. They do it for the love of animals and the guy breeds spaniels and dwarf lops (where I got my Flopsi) and keeps his pets in very good conditions and spoils them rotten.
> 
> ...


i have asked them questions in the past and they always seem to really know what they are talking about, i have also heard them giving advice to other people which is factal advice. and they all stand up with the animals talking to them when the shops quiet ^_^ its lovley because i know if i go in there and decide to have a "chat" with one of the animals they dont laugh at me :2thumb:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

They still have little to no concern about what happens to their animals which to me makes them a bad breeder. Any responsible breeder will care about where their animals end up, and want to know what will happen to their animals during their lives to catch illness trends etc. This person might be trying to breed show quality rabbits, and they might turn out lovely - but he could also be breeding a line that all dies from some genetic disorder when their 2 years old and they have no way to collect this data.
The clue is in the word shop - if a shop doesn't make money, they won't be a shop for much longer!


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Jacs said:


> i have asked them questions in the past and they always seem to really know what they are talking about, i have also heard them giving advice to other people which is factal advice. and they all stand up with the animals talking to them when the shops quiet ^_^ its lovley because i know if i go in there and decide to have a "chat" with one of the animals they dont laugh at me :2thumb:


Haha the other day I went in for a bag of hay, an hour later was still in there having a laugh and was allowed to sit and play with one of the bunnies (I own their brother Dante) They let their rabbits out every day as well. I hope that I can get some work experience there. :2thumb:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

MistressSadako said:


> They still have little to no concern about what happens to their animals which to me makes them a bad breeder. Any responsible breeder will care about where their animals end up, and want to know what will happen to their animals during their lives to catch illness trends etc. This person might be trying to breed show quality rabbits, and they might turn out lovely - but he could also be breeding a line that all dies from some genetic disorder when their 2 years old and they have no way to collect this data.
> The clue is in the word shop - if a shop doesn't make money, they won't be a shop for much longer!


Yeah, it's rather impossible to keep track of all the rabbits coming in and out as people do drop of accidental litters all the time. My Dante is one of these. But the people who buy the rabbits do continue to come in to buy food, hay, wood litter. Including ourselves.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Go for it, the smaller pet shops are generally okay! its the bigger ones who get them from vile breeders! she sounds sweet, im scared to boot of hamsters but when a nice one crops up ill snap it up! been about 6 years since my last hammy! bar the one i rescued from my sisters lil boy! he was too young so i re homed her! she was nasty though! :lol2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Jacs said:


> and on that note... anyone fancy linking me to some good syrian hamster cages?
> 
> i have owned almost every type of hamster but never a syrian :O hehe


I'd advise against the tall cages. My friend just lost his because they climbed to the top and fell and snapped their neck. 

I'll PM you some links to some good cages, I like the zoo zone ones just with smaller wire fixed onto the top to stop escaping. You can fit loads of cute toys in there to, like the climbing frames and tree houses.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I personally wouldnt, as i dont agree with the sources of most animals you find in pet shops, thats encompassing the smaller independant ones, and the larger chain stores alike.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Minerva said:


> I personally wouldnt, as i dont agree with the sources of most animals you find in pet shops, thats encompassing the smaller independant ones, and the larger chain stores alike.


Yeah, I prefer rescues and experienced breeders, but the guy is an experienced breeder and I've seen his set-up and it's a lot nicer that others I've seen. : victory:

But you just can't help what animals you fall in love with. My partner fell in love with a Polish boy in a large shop which is just plain large as they hold exotics in there (like meerkats and snakes etc.) and he just plain fell in love. Sadly we were told he was a netherland dwarf but was a polish.. and he died of heart failure. We've not went there since unless it's to go have a nosey at the exotics on a Sunday.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

If you don't go in them, you can't fall in love with the animals there:whistling2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

If I don't go in them my rabbits wouldn't have any hay. :lol2:

I do go to one that doesn't have any pets, and lately I've been going to Wilkinsons as the wood litter and dust extracted hay is at a good price. And they sell cheap mineral stones and wood chews. 

But they all go nuts for the hay I get from this pet shop, and I aint gonna deny them that. : victory:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

maybe you can find the same thing online? I get my shredded card for my rats from a local horse feed shop, and have started making my own mix up that I can buy bits from there, and bits online so I don't ever have the need to go into a petshop


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

But I don't see the need as to why I can't go to this pet shop, they treat their animals with respect and compassion. Advice the best things for them, including the housing. They also know their stuff and are only in it because it was their dream jobs. I'd love to own a pet shop, however an online pet shop. :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Raych said:


> But I don't see the need as to why I can't go to this pet shop, they treat their animals with respect and compassion. Advice the best things for them, including the housing. They also know their stuff and are only in it because it was their dream jobs. I'd love to own a pet shop, however an online pet shop. :lol2:


i wouldn't worry if they seem good. unfortunately their are quite a few on the 'all petshops are evil band wagon' there are a lot of good small petshops as well as the bad ones. and the funny thing is that although most breeders deny it a lot of them sell pet standard animals. i am not naming any in particular but you'd be amazed how many do sell to them. and any breeder that tells you they vet and keep in touch with the owners of every rat, mouse, hamster or rabbit they sell is i'm sorry but talking :censor: because the buyers would get mightily annoyed with being pestered by them all the time


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Exotic Mad said:


> i wouldn't worry if they seem good. unfortunately their are quite a few on the 'all petshops are evil band wagon' there are a lot of good small petshops as well as the bad ones. and the funny thing is that although most breeders deny it a lot of them sell pet standard animals. i am not naming any in particular but you'd be amazed how many do sell to them. and any breeder that tells you they vet and keep in touch with the owners of every rat, mouse, hamster or rabbit they sell is i'm sorry but talking :censor: because the buyers would get mightily annoyed with being pestered by them all the time


Haha I've just started breeding rabbits, had one planned litter, and one accidental litter (I got a doe from a friend whos mother wouldn't let her keep her and her brother any more and they ended up being one of mines brother and sister (from same litter)) and then I've been helping home my friends accidental litter (her bf's lil bro thought he'd play God) so all in all I've done good, I have got photo's of the set-ups, been in contact since the babies were 4 weeks (as in thats when I started letting people pick which ones etc. the bunnies are still here being lil nutters 6 weeks now ) to see how these people were. They've added me over FB and some on msn, and I'm dropping the rabbits off at their house and the beauty is I wont need to keep bugging them for info as I'll just have to look over FB :2thumb:

Lets see how long it lasts, theres bound to be a few technophobes :lol2:


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I just wanted to say that not all pet shops are bad. I breed rats for pampurred pets and my ratties are very healthy, friendly and well handled


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Raych said:


> Haha I've just started breeding rabbits, had one planned litter, and one accidental litter (I got a doe from a friend whos mother wouldn't let her keep her and her brother any more and they ended up being one of mines brother and sister (from same litter)) and then I've been helping home my friends accidental litter (her bf's lil bro thought he'd play God) so all in all I've done good, I have got photo's of the set-ups, been in contact since the babies were 4 weeks (as in thats when I started letting people pick which ones etc. the bunnies are still here being lil nutters 6 weeks now ) to see how these people were. They've added me over FB and some on msn, and I'm dropping the rabbits off at their house and the beauty is I wont need to keep bugging them for info as I'll just have to look over FB :2thumb:
> 
> Lets see how long it lasts, theres bound to be a few technophobes :lol2:


i was the same when i used to breed. once they were reserved i used to keep in contact sending pics and chatting etc but not everyone who buys babies from you is going to keep in touch for the rest of their lives. it just doesn't work like that


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> I just wanted to say that not all pet shops are bad. I breed rats for pampurred pets and my ratties are very healthy, friendly and well handled


i also breed my own hammies for our shop which is reptile but we do bunnies and rats and hamsters on request. and the breeder i get my bunnies from is an old friend from when i used to breed and she breeds show rabbits and passes on non showable or not needed bunnies to me. she knows i will vet anyone wanting to buy as to whether they have correct setup/knowledge etc etc and no i can't go out and check their homes but neither do private breeders. i personally think that the reason breeders do the all pet shops are evil thing not just the ones who buy from rodent farms is because they want everyone to buy private (ie from them) so that it gets them more sales


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> I just wanted to say that not all pet shops are bad. I breed rats for pampurred pets and my ratties are very healthy, friendly and well handled


I wasn't saying anything about the quality of the animals sold there (although I've found most is very poor - most of my rats have come from pet shops in the first place, and ended up with me through rescues and freeads sites), but I personally don't agree with the ethics of any person/place who breeds animals to make a profit - which petshops must do because if they made a loss on them lets face it, they wouldn't sell them!
Breeding should be done to improve and further the species : victory:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i usually buy all my pets from breeders or rescue them. i dont know what it was about her but i instantly fell inlove, and im not usually a fan of syrians. going to try and talk dad round tomorrow. 

if i can talk him into letting me get her ill post up some pictures. i have also noticed the people in that pet shop do handle the animals alot too, which is always a good sign right? and between the 7 people who run the shop they have more than 90 years experience with allsorts of animals, and they are all animal keepers themselves one of the girls in there keeps degus and we often end up having a loong chat about them ^_^


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Exotic Mad said:


> i was the same when i used to breed. once they were reserved i used to keep in contact sending pics and chatting etc but not everyone who buys babies from you is going to keep in touch for the rest of their lives. it just doesn't work like that


No but at least I'll know they'll have a good start, I'll send text's once every few months, I offer boarding to all babies bred by me as we have the spare cages and hutches. They just gotta be kept separate. And not to mention the legal contract which states if they have to rehome them under any circumstances then they have to bring them back here. :whip: :lol2:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Raych said:


> No but at least I'll know they'll have a good start, I'll send text's once every few months, I offer boarding to all babies bred by me as we have the spare cages and hutches. They just gotta be kept separate. And not to mention the legal contract which states if they have to rehome them under any circumstances then they have to bring them back here. :whip: :lol2:


i'm sure they will be going to great homes. i find its good to chat to people before selling them an animal. you get a good feel for them. i hate to tell you though but the contracts you give out aren't legally binding and you wouldn't know if they were rehomed unless you go to each one and check. the thing is that you have to trust your insticts with people a lot of the time


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I agree the larger chain pet stores aren't the places you want to buy animals, but before I started breeding rats, I came across family run pet stores that breed their own animals, a few (not all) have lineage, buy in from reputable breeders and all these stores I mention take the persons details.
There is a very good reason these small pet stores sell animals, it boosts the profits on cages and accessories for the animals
It is highly unlikely they can make much (if any) profits from small animals considering the food, bedding, time and handling involved
As a breeder, I do not tell people they have to bring back the rats if they have problems, but I offer to take them back, as I believe once they have been bought the animal is no longer mine.
Though I do offer support, and I am still in contact with most of the people who have bought rats from me.


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

I used to go to what I thought was a lovely small pet shop, I bought a well handled hamster but it didn't really grow much in the time I had it around 3 months and it just died, it never showed any signs of illness just died, we just thought he was a small hamster. My boyfriend bought me another a couple of weeks later (Albus) from the same shop as we didn't think it was anything to do with them. He was the most loving and friendly hamster I've ever had but he died at around 6 months, he got a little bigger than Inky but no where near as big as Scruff. Scruff I got from pets at home and he lived to be about 3 and he was a big chunky hammy.

But I've also seen some gunky eyes and wet tail in some pets at home stores. When I feel like getting another hamster, I still don't know if we can after Albus, I'm gunna try and find a breeder.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Exotic Mad said:


> i'm sure they will be going to great homes. i find its good to chat to people before selling them an animal. you get a good feel for them. i hate to tell you though but the contracts you give out aren't legally binding and you wouldn't know if they were rehomed unless you go to each one and check. the thing is that you have to trust your insticts with people a lot of the time


Yeah I've had A LOT of people ringing about them, I ask them a few questions about bunnies and they FAIL miserably. One person asked why are lionheads vicious, couldn't hold back and said something like because idiots don't know what they're doing and scare the poor rabbits :whistling2: 

This may sound strange but all the good people have emailed me.. :lol2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Charlibob said:


> I used to go to what I thought was a lovely small pet shop, I bought a well handled hamster but it didn't really grow much in the time I had it around 3 months and it just died, it never showed any signs of illness just died, we just thought he was a small hamster. My boyfriend bought me another a couple of weeks later (Albus) from the same shop as we didn't think it was anything to do with them. He was the most loving and friendly hamster I've ever had but he died at around 6 months, he got a little bigger than Inky but no where near as big as Scruff. Scruff I got from pets at home and he lived to be about 3 and he was a big chunky hammy.
> 
> But I've also seen some gunky eyes and wet tail in some pets at home stores. When I feel like getting another hamster, I still don't know if we can after Albus, I'm gunna try and find a breeder.


Have you talked with the people in the store. Sometimes it could just be an 'accidental' litter given to them or from a new breeder. If you tell them they can possibly do something, like change to a different breeder. : victory:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

rosie75 said:


> I agree the larger chain pet stores aren't the places you want to buy animals, but before I started breeding rats, I came across family run pet stores that breed their own animals, a few (not all) have lineage, buy in from reputable breeders and all these stores I mention take the persons details.
> There is a very good reason these small pet stores sell animals, it boosts the profits on cages and accessories for the animals
> It is highly unlikely they can make much (if any) profits from small animals considering the food, bedding, time and handling involved
> As a breeder, I do not tell people they have to bring back the rats if they have problems, but I offer to take them back, as I believe once they have been bought the animal is no longer mine.
> Though I do offer support, and I am still in contact with most of the people who have bought rats from me.


You've just said they don't make profit unless they sell on the bucketload and quickly. The pet shop I use kept Benji in for 5 months (because no body wanted him) before we took him home. 
I just wouldn't want the new owner to misjudge someone and my bunnies end up as snake food you know. 
I offer support, have even made my own little book with pictures and lists of safe/not safe plants, fruit, veg and wood. They've all got my number, email and facebook, I advice them towards decent forums, yet everyone bar one is already an experienced bunny woner :lol2:


----------



## RCTLisa (Sep 18, 2008)

We have 4 pet shops here, 3 independants and national chain. Its the smallest of the independants which is the most concerning. They sell the pennine rat starter kit and give you a free rat with purchase. Horrible little store.

The 2nd independant is ok - gets the stuff I need for me, but I did buy some rats off him once and they both died under 6 months.

The 3rd independant, doesn't sell animals, so I buy everything I can from him and I have a very good relationship with him and always recommend people buy things from him.

Don't think I need to go in to it with the National Chain.

You have to judge every pet shop as an individual store (including the National Chains) and make your decision based on them. I for one, won't ever buy an animal from a store again!

When I home my rats out, the new owners are asked to sign a contract (which is legal and can be taken further - I have had it checked out before I started doing them) and every 6 months, I request a check on the rats which I get without an hassles from all of my owners, most come back for more which makes it easier. It depends on how much work you want to put it to it. For me I want to improve the species - health & temperment, and I need the information from the new owners to know that the rats they have are all doing well, as I don't want to carry the line on if its tumour ridden!


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Raych, I never said anything about selling by the bucketload.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

That's the only way they'd gain a profit, :lol2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry rather early in the morning when I replied :blush: there was supposed to be a comma between those words as the second part was my opinion of only how they'd make a profit. Unless of course like you said it's to boost their own sales of things. But the place I got the bunnies from don't sell that many cages/hutches, they advise which size is best and where to get them from. :lol2:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry, I got confused :blush:
TBH, with the smaller pet store (the ones I know of anyway), they don't have the customer traffic of the large chain stores, so they don't sell small animals fast.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

im gonna bite the bullet and ask him soon... everyone cross everything for me please


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

oooh, Good luck Jacs.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

thought i would pop the link to their site up 

Pet Shop - Sittingbourne - The Pet Shop

they really are lovley


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> i wouldn't worry if they seem good. unfortunately their are quite a few on the 'all petshops are evil band wagon' there are a lot of good small petshops as well as the bad ones. and the funny thing is that although most breeders deny it a lot of them sell pet standard animals. i am not naming any in particular but you'd be amazed how many do sell to them. and any breeder that tells you they vet and keep in touch with the owners of every rat, mouse, hamster or rabbit they sell is i'm sorry but talking :censor: because the buyers would get mightily annoyed with being pestered by them all the time


I must be talking rubbish then because I manage to do it. It's on my website, if you dont want me to keep in touch or aren't prepared to keep in touch every 6 months or so, then dont come to me for animals. Simples.

And I would hope that my rats are pet quality - because that's what I breed them for! Be a bit pointless breeding them for being crap pets LOL.

Crikey...


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

gahhh hes been in a decent mood and i just cant bring myself 2 ask him haha! im such a dunce  gotta do it soon tho else she will be gone!!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ahhh!!! im going to get her tomorrow ^_^ soo excited hehe


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of people who say "ah don't buy from pet shops" have actually bought pets from pet shops, which would make them.........:whistling2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I've noticed a lot of people who say "ah don't buy from pet shops" have actually bought pets from pet shops, which would make them.........:whistling2:


:lol2: good point! 

i called them this morning and they still have her so im going to get her soon :no1: rather excited... possibly the first time a pet has chosen me... ooh i cant wait hehe. will post piccys up once i have some


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jacs said:


> :lol2: good point!
> 
> i called them this morning and they still have her so im going to get her soon :no1: rather excited... possibly the first time a pet has chosen me... ooh i cant wait hehe. will post piccys up once i have some


 
:lol2: I did look in earlier to see if there was any news. Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i have ^_^ 

:O posibly the first time i ever had a name for a pet before i got it hehe. im thinking blosom ^_^ thought of snowbell, snowdrop snowy etc then decided that actually blossoms a nice name and suits her hehe, going to get her in bout half hr/hour once i manage to get piccys up ill pop them on here so much for "being careful with my money this month" hehe, gotta get a new cage too as i only ever kept dwafs so all my spare cages are only for dwaf sizes


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i have her ^_^ she is adorable, and sooo tame too, hopped straight out the tub i bought her home in into my hand and had a snuggle before going into her nice new cage ^_^piccys to follow!!!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> I've noticed a lot of people who say "ah don't buy from pet shops" have actually bought pets from pet shops, which would make them.........:whistling2:


 
....experienced in how poorly raised pet shop animals are? :whistling2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

introducing you all to Blossom.

sorry they are a bit blurry she was investigating her new home and wouldnt stay still ^_^

Hmmm can i eat this???










HAI MUMMY!!! (the barred shelves are now covered so no sore or trapped feet :2thumb











she decided bars are not tasty after trying one










:flrt:isnt she just adorable


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Although i don't recommend buying from petshops, i'm not going to lie and say i never have!

I have indeed, mostly from smaller shops, i've had a few mice who all did well, i've had rabbit that lived 6 years and may have longer, he never had a single health problem, and i've had 3 rats, one lived just past 2 years, the others are still going strong at nearly 3 years old.

And i have, though i'm ashamed to say, bought from pets at home, well actually i was bought 2 guinea-pigs from there 8 years ago, in the beginning they had eye infections, but a quick trip to the vets and some meds and they were clear in a couple of weeks, however one died at 18months old, but the other lived to 4 years old which isn't bad actually.

I think its just luck of draw unless you know the shop well and their sources of pets.
But if you do buy from them, just make sure you choose wisely.

Don'y buy on impulse and deffo, however hard it is, never but out of sympathy.

If the hamster is friendly, healthy and confident, then it may be that they have come from a good source


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

x Sarah x said:


> Although i don't recommend buying from petshops, i'm not going to lie and say i never have!
> 
> I have indeed, mostly from smaller shops, i've had a few mice who all did well, i've had rabbit that lived 6 years and may have longer, he never had a single health problem, and i've had 3 rats, one lived just past 2 years, the others are still going strong at nearly 3 years old.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info 

she is very very friendly and confident, seems perfectly healthy teeth are lovley a nice weight, no laboured breathing etc eyes and nose healthy too and she is sooo inquisitive. have now left her to settle in and she is fast asleep in her little house after having a drink and some food :2thumb: her sisters also seemed very happy and healthy,


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shes very cute and suits her name:flrt:I bet you are delighted


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Shes very cute and suits her name:flrt:I bet you are delighted


hehe thanks :2thumb: i am!
and they were lovley in the petshop too, the girl opened the cage and let me see all 3 so i could decide which 1 i wanted, altho i knew it was her i wanted hehe. 

and she doesnt seem at all scared of anything, i had my hand in the cage putting some food down for her and she hopped onto my hand and climbed out cage up my arm for a snuggle :flrt:

as i said previously... i have never been a fan of syrians... but she has definatly changed that :blush:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Is that just a temp cage as it's far too small for a syrian. You really need something with a foodprint of at least 80cmx50cm: victory:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Jaces mentioned on the last page that she has to get a bigger cage.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

*needs to learn to read properly as skim reading clearly isn't working out for her*


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

yeah its just temp untill i can hunt down something perfect! i had to buy something today as the only spare cages i have are for dwarfs so far too small really. i decided that will do her untill i find the perfect cage as i will have to order it offline somewhere. the one i have now cost me about £25 but the cheaper cages were stupidly small! all my pets get the bigest cage i can afford for them. my degus have a huge cage taller than me and about a metre square. i have seen a few i like but will hunt around more before i settle for one and buy it. 

thanks for your concern tho


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't forget your local freecycle group
Always worth an ask, I know someone who got a Freddy 2 off their local freecycle site and all that was wrong iwth it was a small crack.
Worth asking before spending, thats my motto


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

yup am hunting around  also, would anyone be able to advise me safe bar spacing? altho i know i could put small chicken wire over i would rather not have too as it would be just my luck i wouldnt do it properlally and would have a runaway hammie ^_^


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I prob wouldn't go any bigger than 1cm (though I'm a rat girl, not hamster lol)


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

The convo seems to have moved on, but I like most pet shops. First of all, any problems you can go back and complain and since their reputation matters theyre decent enough. Private sellers just dissapear off the face of the planet!


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Dracyia said:


> The convo seems to have moved on, but I like most pet shops. First of all, any problems you can go back and complain and since their reputation matters theyre decent enough. Private sellers just dissapear off the face of the planet!


You're clearly not going to the right private breeders then are you?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> You're clearly not going to the right private breeders then are you?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


maybe you aren't going to the right pet shops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## superfly108 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ask them about the state of their balance book, chances are if they are struggleling, then they are doing good by their animals.

I dared go back on here after the reaction i got last time, i will update the people who were interested at some point. 

We've had a huge (good) reaction from local animals lovers, especially after i quite litterly threw a guy out who was blatently in to buy animals for live food.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Dracyia said:


> The convo seems to have moved on, but I like most pet shops. First of all, any problems you can go back and complain and since their reputation matters theyre decent enough. Private sellers just dissapear off the face of the planet!


you hit the nail right on the head. if you are unsatisfied with a petshop animal you know exactly where they are to go back and complain. pet shops are licensed so if you have a problem you can put a complaint forward to licensing. pet shops are also inspected once a year min and you can build up quite a good relationship with your good pet shop and get everything your animal needs from them.

most rivate breeders are not licensed therefore you have no comeback if an animal dies, gets ill etc. there are good and bad breeders and pet shops but at least there are channels for complaints from a petshop


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think this needs to be balanced out, you get good breeders and bad breeders, the same as you get good pet shops and bad pet shops


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

superfly108 said:


> Ask them about the state of their balance book, chances are if they are struggleling, then they are doing good by their animals.
> 
> I dared go back on here after the reaction i got last time, i will update the people who were interested at some point.
> 
> We've had a huge (good) reaction from local animals lovers, especially after i quite litterly threw a guy out who was blatently in to buy animals for live food.


not strictly true at all. if they are doing good by their animals then they won't be making money from the sale of the animals. but i never knew a pet shop owner who thought they would. they will make the money from the cages etc etc bought with the animals and the repeat custom for food, bedding, upgrade cages etc etc


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

rosie75 said:


> I think this needs to be balanced out, you get good breeders and bad breeders, the same as you get good pet shops and bad pet shops


exactly. i've been to some really good breeders and some seriously bad ones. i've also been to some really good pet shops and reported some really bad ones. although i have to say that due to not being open to public and not having to worry about licensing the really bad breeder i have in mind was far far worse than the worst pet shop i have been too in terms of basic care


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ive never had a bad breeder, but i think its down to experience, we all know there are bad breeders out there, and bad petshops, its a case of carefully picking which you choose to use and making sure you trust them first


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> maybe you aren't going to the right pet shops :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yes I am, the ones that don't sell animals: victory:


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Couldn't agree more
I think you have to do your homework on whatever animal you wish to take into your home
Then when you do come to buy one, you will be better informed on what to look for, especially healthwise
When things don't seem quite right, it is best to walk away
I would be particularly worried if you couldn't see the set up, whereas in a pet shop you can actually see living conditions of all the animals and you would expect the same from a good breeder
When asking questions, also ask some you know the answers to, then you will get a good idea of how much knowledge the breeder/pet shop has


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> most rivate breeders are not licensed therefore you have no comeback if an animal dies, gets ill etc. there are good and bad breeders and pet shops but at least there are channels for complaints from a petshop


So why not go to a breeder who is registered with a body? Like the national fancy rat society - then you have someone to report to if you can't find the breeder again.


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

NFRS don't check all the breeders on their list
But saying that, it is a very good idea.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

No, they don't check them at all, and anyone can register. BUT it is someone to go to if things did go wrong, and if they cared about their reputation then they wouldn't do anything that would be reported.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> No, they don't check them at all, and anyone can register. BUT it is someone to go to if things did go wrong, and if they cared about their reputation then they wouldn't do anything that would be reported.


at the end of the day anyone can register with them and they can do nothing to stop anyone breeding


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Dracyia said:


> Private sellers just dissapear off the face of the planet!


That is why you should buy from reputable and honest people! 
All of my pets I have 'bought' have all been from private sellers and if we have had any issues they have always been there every step of the way, at least half of them have become very good friends. :flrt: A few years ago we had a fair few lion head Rabbits, we bought one from a very reputable private breeder and as is pretty common in lion heads, he got tooth problems, we knew about it from the start and we had discussed it in depth but she still offered to pay treatment because she knew it was rather typical of the breed and wasn't likely to be something we had caused (the vet said herself it was down to her jaw line, not lack of dental care), I don't think I have been lucky at all, I have either got to know people well (and their animals) before buying, or I have had people refer me to said breeders.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Exactly - if you buy from dodgy people you'll get dodgy dealings. If you buy from a reputable breeder then you shouldn't have a problem. I don't have many breeder animals as I prefer to rescue but the breeders I have bought from I built up a relationship with first and am still in regular contact with as they genuinely care what happens to every animal that they breed.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

just gonna pop this random question in here...

what sort of hight is okay 4 a syrian? i know they can be clumsy and i dont want her falling and hurting herself 

again sorry for the silly questions but i want to make sure i do everything properlally im soo use to dwafs hehe


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Anything within reason should be fine (not silly height, but freddy height should be fine) so long as you put in a lot of shelves and hammocks to break any long drops: victory:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

its just i rather like the jenny cage and bar spacing is 1cm... but it seems quiet tall, altho saying that ur right lots of hammocs and shelves would work ^_^


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

The old style Jenny? Have you had one before? If you haven't you won't like it much after a few clean outs, the access is terrrrible!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I personally wouldn't use anymore than a 12" drop for a Syrian, but remember it is very easy and cheap to modify cages to make them safe. I know quite a few people who use modified Freddies, putting a removable guard across the front of the top level and a half-piece of drain pipe going over the ladder so they can't fall onto the shelf. : victory: As above though, plenty of hammocks to break the fall and also a deep layer of bedding, and also don't leave anything under a shelf that they can hurt themselves on if they fall.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ooh no i have never used the jenny but i will take ur advice and steer clear hehe may look into a freddy tho


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Freddys are brill - definately look around for second hand, theres usually some on preloved!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks  will do, just did a quick google so i know what im looking 4 but there is more than 1 type :O i take it the original freddy is what ur talking about not the freddy 2?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I brought my hammie from Pampurred pets and got a free vet check up voucher with him and if anything was wrong with him then they covered the fees. I was very surprised and grateful for this.


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

You can't buy the freddy anymore, it had the door in a slightly different place and had mesh shelves. The freddy 2 is the one you get now, although some people still might be selling on the old style freddys. Also good is the mary and the ruffy


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> No, they don't check them at all, and anyone can register. BUT it is someone to go to if things did go wrong, and if they cared about their reputation then they wouldn't do anything that would be reported.


Absolutely. The good thing about clubs is that there are some guidelines you need to stick to, and most people on the list are breeding towards something, not just whacking two completely unrelated varieties together hoping for rainbow litters. And they're breeding for temperament, health, type AND variety, not just variety, like the pet shop suppliers.

I've yet to find a pet shop who vet homes and keep in touch for the length of the animals life.

Yep there's bad breeders, but the only good pet shop is one that doesn't stock any animals.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

MistressSadako said:


> You can't buy the freddy anymore, it had the door in a slightly different place and had mesh shelves. The freddy 2 is the one you get now, although some people still might be selling on the old style freddys. Also good is the mary and the ruffy


thanks  lots of hunting around to do today 

awh i have literally just woke up and getting ready for work and lil blossom is sat watching me :flrt: shes so pretty :lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

ok i done lots of searching today and found a few cages that look good. would someone be able to have a quick look through them and tell me which would be best?

1. (not 100% sure about this one because the tubes!)

Dog Kennels | Fish Tanks | Rabbit Hutches | Dog Crates | Rabbit Cages | Cheap Fish Tanks | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

2.

Dog Kennels | Fish Tanks | Rabbit Hutches | Dog Crates | Rabbit Cages | Cheap Fish Tanks | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

3.

RAT CAGE + KIT SPECIAL OFFERS on eBay (end time 31-Mar-10 13:44:42 BST)

4.

MARCHIORO RENE 72 RAT CHINCHILLA CAGE on eBay (end time 30-Mar-10 01:07:50 BST)


Thanks in advance


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

First 2 yes, second 2 no lol.

That "rat" cage is the wrong shape, not enough floor space - completely unsuitable for rats too:bash:

The first one i'm not sure about how big the tubes are, but it's the same footprint as the ruffy (which is like a short freddy 2) - I wouldn't go for a smaller footprint than those 2 :2thumb:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome! well it looks like on the first one you could take out the tubes altho they probally dont supply the "window" to close them off. 

but the second one i dont have the issue so much of long drops and could still fit some shelves in... i do however like the 1st one better! gah im terrible at making decisions hehehe


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd go for whichever has the best access as it'll make cleaning out etc much easier for you: victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That "rat" cage is vastly overpriced tat, isn't it? Nowhere near big enough for rats :bash:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> That "rat" cage is vastly overpriced tat, isn't it? Nowhere near big enough for rats :bash:


i agree, altho it seems to be the majority of hamster cages arent big enough for hamsters and the majority of rat cages arent big enough for rats. of course there are exceptions, but in general i noticed that alot while cage hunting.

Also can anyone see on the ruffy if it has a door on the side? :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm fairly certain the only door on a ruffy is on the top, but they might have changed it since I last saw one.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

which would be a pain in the bum methinks ^_^ i do realllly like the hamster heaven metro... but im still really worried about the tubes, i dont want her getting stuck lol


----------

